# Possibly moving to Torino



## Kimojo (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband has a job possibility outside of Torino and I am trying to figure out if this would be a good move for our family.
I have twin daughters who are 15 and sophmores in High School. I do know of the International school also outside of Torino.

Questions...
-How difficult is it if you speak NO Italian?
-Are people welcoming?
-How is the medical care?
-Any concerns for my children?
Any and all help would be GREATLY appreciated.

THANKS,


----------

